# Holy Crap! I Don't Believe It!



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow what?????


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoopee ! 23 skidoo ! Hubba-hubba !


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DKV, you've sold us half a paper.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont believe it either. I swear she told me she was 21 !

How did you find out?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joein gets it. Let's call it create bullcrap writing 101…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Is that "create" or "CREATIVE" LOL


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joein, as written…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I told you it would never work.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Charlie, is that what you said or the wife said?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

...alrighty then…I'll just be sitting right over there…thank you bye bye now


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Neither. It's what your Aunt Martha said.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Charlie, Aunt Martha always liked a man that could work his wood. Good one…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont believe it either. I swear she told me she was 21 !

reminds me of the old poem
SHE TOLD ME SHE WAS TWENTY ON THE TELEPHONE ,I THOUGHT SHE MEANT HER AGE BUT SHE MEANT TWENTY STONE. ALISTAIR


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Flippidy-do-da:

¡Mom


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Who hit Kelli in the belly with the jelly, and left her in a hell of a jam?"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Well woot ! 
Woot !! 
Wootie toot-toot.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Let there be *light*.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I am not going to post to this thread, unless I have to.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW! I had to!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Let's not forget that wow spelled backward is …. er…. wow…nevermind…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually, it would just be a mom with no wow at all…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You do recognize her…right?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope, she is not my mom.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You don't drink tea?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't say that I do. If I did, I probably would not use it for a corn dog dunk anyway


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

That thing dancing in the gif above is going to give me nightmares now…back to the shop…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I must be getting old and senile…..DKV is starting to make sense!!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nightmares? I have just the night-light you need


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Big problem here in Sac…


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wooo hoooo….


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Who wants a converted catalytic, any how? What's wrong with with the original version?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

A few years ago there was a rash of catalytic converter thefts in the parking lot of my office building. This isn't in the city. It is a wide-open lot in a typical business park. I find it hard to believe that someone could get away with this, but it was indeed happening. Vehicles with higher ground clearance were the most common targets, I suppose because it is easier to get in and out quickly.

An email went around the office asking us to be on the lookout for suspicious activity - something like a pair of legs sticking out from under a vehicle.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Those cordless angle grinders are great aren't they.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Coworker lost his in the parking lot at work. He drives a Jeep. 
Company has video cameras but the plates on the thief's car were stolen.
Took the thief a minute,


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Just goes to show that you need a car that hugs the ground.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wonder how much the part was worth to the thief?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems to be about $200.00 per converter. Not bad for 5 mins. work. Got this from google.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

They would only do that once in Saudi Arabia. Or twice at the most.

They steal them for the nickel I believe.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it is the Platinum.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I see some scumbag robbed the exhaust off an ambulance in Kent, England.

I can't believe anyone would stoop that low.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

madts,

It made me laugh that you added "Got this from google" lest we think it is from your personal experience!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

This should be legal


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Chuck. My back is to bad, for me to get under a car.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is amazing:
http://slideshow.nbcnews.com/slideshow/today/brrrrrilliant-snowshoe-artist-makes-massive-magnificent-creations-with-his-feet-50629007/


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is more amazing…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DKV, look, she's not interested. Stop stalking her dude.


----------

